# Nitro, water based or poly what do most of you builders use and why?



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

I prefer the feel of Nitro. But looking at getting the paperwork and city bullhickey forms and fees it is not feasible for the pricepoint I am looking at. I truely do not wish to use poly so is anyoneone using water based lacquers with really good results. Looking for a good vintage style finish not an overly glossy one.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Will Hamm in Cremona, Alberta, is using water based lacquers and they look INCREDible! He gets a beautiful, semi-gloss finish. I'm sure he wouldn't mind if you emailed him; he's very approachable and helpful. http://www.hammstrings.com


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I only use Nitro myself for the kind of instruments i do. Making replica's and Relics with Poly and such just does'nt work.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

Setting up a company in the city of Calgary requires permits galore, especially using something as dangerous as Nitro Lacquers. My finisher is also a tradesman and says they are phasing out nitro lacquers in the construction trade as the city is cracking down on enviromentally hazardous materials in the construction trade.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Nitro all the way. Sure there are other coatings that can look great. However, nitro has advantages in application as well. In my experience nitro is much easier to work with. Each fresh coats kind of "melts" into the previous coats making each coat smoother. When sanding/polishing nitro polishes out beautifully with a little elbow grease whereas poly has a tendency to sand away. Then there's the added mojo and the nice aging that occurs with nitro. All that added together makes it the best coating for instruments. Just my thoughts.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

you've read my mind...



itf? said:


> Nitro all the way. Sure there are other coatings that can look great. However, nitro has advantages in application as well. In my experience nitro is much easier to work with. Each fresh coats kind of "melts" into the previous coats making each coat smoother. When sanding/polishing nitro polishes out beautifully with a little elbow grease whereas poly has a tendency to sand away. Then there's the added mojo and the nice aging that occurs with nitro. All that added together makes it the best coating for instruments. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> What paperwork is involved with nitro lacquer? Its made in several places accross canada. I have a place that makes it 10 minutes from my house. The only paperwork I go thru is the receipt they give me when I buy it. Another one in Cambridge, another in Toronto .... the myths and legends are out of hand.


Just thought I would mention that when I went to a paint supply store in my town they wouldn't sell me Nitro because I wasn't a business, and I got a long and drawn out reason why they couldn't sell it to the general public, environmental reasons the long and short of it. I don't get it but they have their reasons, I just had to find another place to buy it. I just order some and I was done with that.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I like regular old nitro lacquer as I find it the best all round to work with.

WRT paperwork and lacquer - I've never had any issues buying materials, but anyone who runs a legit company and tries to set up a real spray booth knows there's tons of hoops to jump through and yes, paperwork to be filled out.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

Well looks like we are able to use nitro for now, just going to keep things on the low to not piss off city ordinance (ie low numbers)


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

If you're not making replicas, etc, and you can use other products, what have people found with products like wipe on poly? Even with the correct ventilation and protection, spraying is a messy business that my garage is not really set up for.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Poly ....OMG you can feel that sticky overspray for hours
Nitro is the Sh_t....:wave:


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Nick Burman said:


> If you're not making replicas, etc, and you can use other products, what have people found with products like wipe on poly? Even with the correct ventilation and protection, spraying is a messy business that my garage is not really set up for.


I'm a Nitro guy for most purposes but I have used wipe on poly for a few things and it is awesome. Always a perfectly smooth finish with no need to polish or sand. It's da bomb in the poly world. It also has the added benefit of yellowing slightly as it ages, just like nitro.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like Target Coatings water based lacquer. Easy to spray on, no toxic fumes, no chance of explosion, extremely easy to clean up. Their sanding sealer and lacquer is great, but don't touch their grain filler - it's absolutely horrendous.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I now use water based lacquers from Target Coatings. The results are good but it takes time getting used to, like anything else. 
I like the fact that there's no sanding between coats as the new coats melt into the previous ones.



















You can see more pictures @ www.lydian.ca in the portfolio section.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

itf? said:


> I'm a Nitro guy for most purposes but I have used wipe on poly for a few things and it is awesome. Always a perfectly smooth finish with no need to polish or sand. It's da bomb in the poly world. It also has the added benefit of yellowing slightly as it ages, just like nitro.


Good to know! How are you applying it? Do you use something really soft? I've found it streaks easily, or perhaps I'm applying it a little too thick.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Jaguar said:


> I really like Target Coatings water based lacquer. Easy to spray on, no toxic fumes, no chance of explosion, extremely easy to clean up. Their sanding sealer and lacquer is great, but don't touch their grain filler - it's absolutely horrendous.


What do you use for grain filler with Target water base?


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Nick Burman said:


> Good to know! How are you applying it? Do you use something really soft? I've found it streaks easily, or perhaps I'm applying it a little too thick.


I apply it in thin coats using a disposable shop towel (the blue ones that are like thick paper towels). The key seems to be a large number of thin coats.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Brilliant idea. Im running out of t shirts!


----------



## Panagam22 (3 mo ago)

Nitrocellulose finishes allow the guitar's wood to vibrate better and therefore obtain a better sound.
I recommend trying the ones from Nitorlack guitar finishes


----------

